# How Often Do You Buy/Try Out New Equipment?



## ActionJackson (Oct 22, 2007)

Are you an equipment nut or a skeptical buyer?

-AJ


----------



## chiefmasterjedi (Sep 21, 2007)

I bought new irons last month and new wedges this month. I'm sure a new driver is next and maybe a putter in the spring. The only thing i wont be changing any time soon is the balls, i love these Taylormade TP/black.


----------



## Gibby (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't really afford to buy stuff all the time. Even my new clubs are (Kind of) Second-Hand!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't buy anything new, unless my current stuff is worn out, or I can find something that truly works better than what I have. Which is rare, btw..


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I knew I remembered this thread from somewhere.

I have to admit it. I have GAS - Gear Acquisition Syndrome, a relative disease of something by the same initials meaning Guitar Acquisition Syndrome.

In my case, I seem to be able to use almost any driver or three wood, nearly any hybrid, nearly any putter... On the other hand, I have been through about 5 sets of irons in the past couple years, looking for one that had the best elements of what my swing could produce, translated into a better game.

A set of custom measured Bertha irons turned out to be abortive. As I lost weight, my posture changed and the upright lie started producing hooks a fisherman would envy. I simply found myself able to bend over and manage a single plane swing better.

I found an old set of Callaway X16 Pro irons with graphite shafts and liked what I saw and felt. I still have them, but currently I'm trying a new set of Cobra irons with graphite shafts and a slightly wider sole. The sole has let me swing more upright like the lessons tried to change me, but without taking house foundation sized divots. I'm getting closer to what suits me.

The only problem is, the Cobra irons have very strong lofts and the Callaway lofts are actually towards the weak side. For example, with a PW in hand, the Cobra is 45 degrees and the Callaway is 48. I need the action more than the distance, so a gap wedge has become somewhat a priority with the Cobras.

The search is fun... isn't it?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I dream of buying lots of new shine toys but due to funds that cant always happen. I'm focusing on getting my game right then I'll buy a nice new set of clubs. so I can use them correctly.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

see "Fade or Draw" in golf tips. I don't feel like re-typing
Bob


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Gibby said:


> I can't really afford to buy stuff all the time. Even my new clubs are (Kind of) Second-Hand!


I second you on this. My clubs are all second hand. Bought a used TM 425 driver, use used hand me down irons, used CG10 sand wedge, just bought a used Titleist Scotty Cameron putter. Oh wait I bought a new hybrid from k-mart once.:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Surtees said:


> I dream of buying lots of new shine toys but due to funds that cant always happen. I'm focusing on getting my game right then I'll buy a nice new set of clubs. so I can use them correctly.


Don't misunderstand... I don't buy much new stuff. Most of what I'll try is either from Callaway Preowned or last year's model at a discount. The irons that were the most uncomfortable were the Berthas I had fitted and bought new. Maybe I'm just stupid, but I seem to hit it better adapting to a standard length and lie.


----------

